# comb honey process



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Freeze them ASAP SHB will hatch constatly in the hive the bees kill them. you may not have any but one will ruin your whole batch.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

I've hardly had any honey period but I know one of these days I will, so do I like to understand the processing of it. So, gm, is this SOP? To freeze comb honey after it's harvested? Is this just comb honey because straining removes the eggs?


----------



## millerwb (Oct 31, 2011)

All Comb Honey needs to be frozen for at least two full days.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

millerwb said:


> All Comb Honey needs to be frozen for at least two full days.


Wow - now that's a news flash for me! Good to know!!


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

yes, normaly there are SHB and wax moth eggs present in the hive. there may be other things also, but I can tel you here ANY comb with honey need to be frozen with 24 hours or beetle larve hatch. Its a real pain to store comb for nucs here.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

gmcharlie said:


> Its a real pain to store comb for nucs here.


I hear ya on that. I have read that beeks with limited hives shouldn't buy an extractor - just c&s. So I haven't bought one. But I did buy a used freezer to store my comb - lol. Not sure of that makes sense either but I lost a lot of good comb to wax moths. Suckers are gonna have to get a new plan!


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Definitely freeze first!


----------



## arlenepepera (Jun 26, 2012)

Once frozen for the 2 day period, is it best to remove from freezer or just leave it in freezer until you are ready to use or sell? Does it make any difference in quality as to how long it's kept frozen? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I usualy only go about 12 hours, but I have a super good deep freeze! it chills to right at 0..... The key is getting a darn good freeze, but once thats done, you can store it there or take it out and its fine for a long time as long as its sealed.


----------

